# Do you know what orange juice does to CP?



## scout (Jan 2, 2010)

I was looking at soap on a website yesterday and one of them listed orange juice on its ingredient list.  Well, I decided to try it and see what would happen.  I replaced half of the water in my recipe with OJ and went on regularly.  I scented it with SS juiced lemons.  When I added the lye to the water and OJ it smelled awful!  It also made my soap an ugly orange color,  ok, I could live with that I guess.  But as I blended, which took forever, I was worried about the smell, uck.  I can't believe how it turned out.  The orange faded away and now it is a pale yellow and smells just like lemons!  The terrible smell went away!  That is so Cool!


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 2, 2010)

so how did the orange juice affect the final product?

the color?


----------



## roadannii (Jan 2, 2010)

oooooooo I use OJ a lot in my citrus soaps and it stinks doesnt it?

It turns out quite nice, doesnt discolour but I have never noticed any benefits in the final product, it just seems to work as a great selling tool LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 2, 2010)

The acid in orange juice neutralizes the lye; that's probably why it took longer than normal to get to trace. This batch will be generously superfatted  :wink:  
Pictures please!


----------



## madpiano (Jan 2, 2010)

does it make any difference if you add the OJ to the oils and use half water for the lye instead, or do you still get a stink ?


----------



## scout (Jan 2, 2010)

The color now is a beautiful creamy pale yellow. No stink left at all.  I did not know that about the lye being neutralized, wow, I hope it isn't too superfatted.  Is that possible?  I saw the soap on the rocky mountain website and it says orange juice "contains natural fruit acids to exfoliate dead skin cells away leaving pores unclogged." Well wether  it does or not it sounds good.  I wonder if it would be better to discount my water and add it at trace? Any opinions on that?


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 2, 2010)

I think just about anything added to lye water- stinks. LOL

I added my lye to oatmeal infused water- omg- it smelled like the zoo. I Hp'ed it and at the end of the cook- the smell was still there. So I threw in some OMH fragrance but I'll never do that again.
I would rather have scented oatmeal honey soap than a stinky one.


----------

